# GAN mirror blocks puzzle review



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 9, 2022)

The GAN Mirror Cube is a magnetized, smooth version of a blocky, crappy mirror cube that you can get in gray or gold. But this mirror cube is purple, sparkly , smooth, magnetic, and most importantly, GAN. I wanted to know, since there was only one review on this before now, what do YOU think of the GAN Mirror Cube?


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 9, 2022)

My only complaint about this cube is how easy it is to corner twist while solving.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 10, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> My only complaint about this cube is how easy it is to corner twist while solving.


You may try tightening the cube.

btw, I found my gan mirror blocks to have low quality stickers, having few of them chipping and peeling off.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 10, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> You may try tightening the cube.
> 
> btw, I found my gan mirror blocks to have low quality stickers, having few of them chipping and peeling off.


Really? Mine has super strong stickers. The only chip it has is when I was subconsciously peeling at the stickers, and it's still barely noticeable. How long have you had it for?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Dec 10, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Really? Mine has super strong stickers. The only chip it has is when I was subconsciously peeling at the stickers, and it's still barely noticeable. How long have you had it for?


I have it for like a month.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 10, 2022)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have it for like a month.


Hmm. Where did you get it from?


----------

